# Feline Corneal Sequestrum?



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Feline Corneal Sequestrum?

Alrighty, where to begin?
One of our family cats, Toby has been suffering with some kind of eye problem.
He is about 9 months old, male.
He came from a family friend, that's all we really know about his history.
His left eye is green & his right eye is blue.
A few weeks back, his left eye, the green one was runny.
My sister cleaned it every day for a little over a week and it seemed to clear up.
Within the past week or so we noticed that there was a blackish-brown film over the eye.
Carefully cleaning it, my sister got the film off thinking it was just dirt build up.
Suddenly within the past few days both eyes became runny, with this strange film over the eyes. Both of them.
It's like a blackish-brown opaque looking coloration.
Now there is a small bump on the left (green) eye that reminds me of an ulcer 
(My old cat had one that was treated after running into something.)
We scheduled him right away for the vet upon realizing it didn't go away and spread to both eyes.
I was doing some reading and I have an idea that it might be Feline Corneal Sequestrum.
I googled pictures and that is what it looks like. (I don't recommend googling it, the images are kind of gross.)
My questions are:

What if this is Feline Corneal Sequestrum?
Is this a treatable condition if caught soon enough?
What if he needs surgery?
Is this going to be an in-depth surgery to remove the sequestrum (permitting that is what it is)?
And will this be extremely expensive to deal with?

Currently we are very strapped for money, but we had to get him into the vet because messing around with eye problems is never a good thing, especially since if this is what I think it is, he could end up loosing both of his eyes. I always try to do what is best for my pets, but I am not sure what to do if this needs surgery and turns about to be extremely expensive. I know my mom doesn't have the funds either, so I am hoping this is affordable or my vet works with me for payment plans. If not... We might have to consider finding him a home that can manage the bills for such a surgery. 

I am just extremely nervous & would like some more information.
Thank you in advance.
I will make sure to update this after his vet visit.
​


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

*bumps in hopes for some kind of information before the big day tomorrow*


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

I had never heard of this, so I googled it and read a little bit about it... I really hope your kitty doesn't have this  I hope it's something treatable like conjunctivitis or something! My mother was a cat person (I mean, hoarder), and I've had at least 30 cats in my life, but probably more than that, but I've never seen anything like a corneal sequestrum; I did have a cat with conjunctivitis, and for some reason it went away whenever we gave him brewer's yeast tablets. When we'd stop giving the tablets, it would flare up again. Weird.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

All I can say is that I hope he'll be alright.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Went to the vet this morning to find out that.... I was right.
The vet was even surprised that I knew this was a sequestrum.
I also found out this information...
Toby has an abnormal eyelid comformation which is only making the problem worse.
The right eye has conjunctivitis and a minor corneal lesion. The left eye has the sequestrum.

Sooo he is on meds 6 times a day. Terramycin 4 times a day in both eyes for 3 weeks.
And Atrophine 2 a day for 5 days.

So even with this medicine and treatment, my vet suggests to take him to the feline opthamologist(eye doctor). 
If the meds during the next month don't make any kind of improvement, then we might have to consider surgery. 
I was really and informed that surgery is the best route, but the meds should work, but take a little longer.
Keeping my fingers crossed that the daily meds will make an improvement and get Toby back to normal.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you kindly <3


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Good luck! Yeah. I looked into that when I rescued Links. (She ended up having feline herpes, though.)
It's not pretty.
Hopefully the medication does work, and you get the chance to save this little boy's eye.
If not, is there any way, in where you live, that you can get some kind of payment plan if he does have to go through surgery?


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks.
And yes, I am sure he would do another payment plan with him. Since I am already good with my payments there and have done payments each time I bring a pet to my vet if its more then $200 since I just cannot shell that out at once. 
But I have been doing Toby's meds for almost a week now and they are really looking much much better. The sequestrum in the left eye is almost gone, but that doesn't mean it won't come back.


----------

